
Guaranteed Copy Elision Does Not Elide Copies - matt_d
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2018/12/10/guaranteed-copy-elision-does-not-elide-copies/
======
nkurz
Did this get pulled? I get a "We’re sorry, but we can’t find the page you’re
looking for" when I follow the link.

~~~
TartanLlama
Yes, it was published before it was ready, it'll be live properly tomorrow.

